# Euer Lieblingsthrille/Actionfilm



## Shinar (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Irgendwie laufen heutzutage kauf mehr gute Filme im TV (das meine ich ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Deshalb wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören; was ist denn euer Lieblingsthriller oder Actionfilm?

Vielleicht kann mir nebenbei noch jemand einen Tipp geben, wie diese Filme heissen könnten, wäre sehr dankbar:

1.) In diesem Film geht es um einen Mordanschlag des Präsidenten in einem Hotel. Zentral war auch noch, dass der Mann (der Gute, bin nicht sicher ob er Agent ist oder einer, der bedroht wurde, Mithilfe zu leisten, weil sonst seine Familie getötet wird) mit einem Schuhputzer zusammengearbeitet hat. Als die Bösen Verdacht schöpfen, sagt der Agent, er sei taubstumm.

2.) Hier wird ein Gefangenentransport während der Fahrt angegriffen. Die Überlebenden fliehen in ein nahegelegenes Industriegebäude und versuchen dort, die Angriffe abzuwehren.


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

hm, also da wären Wall-E, Pokémon und ...
upps, sind die falschen


hm.....
Disturbia schau ich gern, und die Transporter-Reihe auch =)
Ansonsten fallen mir grad spontan keine ein...


----------



## Shinar (2. Oktober 2009)

Omg habe mir gerade Air Force 2 angesehen (weil ich Air Force 1 gut fand). Habe nach fünf Minuten aufgehört, das  war reine Folter.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir wieder einmal weiterhlefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wisst ihr vielleicht, welche Filme ich meine (habe den Namen vergessen).

1.) Der Film handelt um einen Koffer, in dem eine Bombe ist,. Die Temperatur darf nicht über X Grad steigen darf, sonst explodiert die Bombe. Der Film beginnt in einer Bar und die Person, die den Koffer hat, weiss nicht, was wirklich in dem Koffer ist. Danach muss sie mit einer anderen Person mit einem Lastwagen fliehen. Zu letzt detoniert die Bombe in einem Tunnel (wo man sie absichtlich hinbrachte).

2.) Leider weiss ich von dem nur noch wenig. Am Ende geht es jedoch um eine Verschwörung. Als man dachte, man habe den Fall schon aufgeklärt, feiert man in einem abgelegenen Haus eine Party mit FBI-Sicherheitsleuten. Dann fällt jedoch auf eimal der Strom aus und gegnerische Personen nähern sich dem Haus.

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir Tipps geben können.

Übrigens: Eraser kann ich empfehlen, der Film ist gelungen.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2009)

triller hmm
so einen film der irgendwas mit mind .. uff mit so 8 fbi typen auf ner insel und einer nachm anderen stirbt und die müssen rausfinden wen .. ist echt gut
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0297284/

anonsten 
City of god
der pate

und natürlich fight club

bei den neuen sinds nimmer so viele die mir wirklich gefallen haben. gi joe fand ich ansich gar nicht soo schlecht wenn man vom dämlichen plot absiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


restlichen filme sind weniger action/triller style

edit meint:
der blutige pfad gottes
dogma
gettoganZ 

sind auch ganz gute filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dogma



mehr habe ich nicht zu sagen ...


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. Oktober 2009)

weiß nicht ob man es Actionfilm nennen kann aber V wie Vendeta


----------



## Exeliron (3. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob man es Actionfilm nennen kann aber V wie Vendeta




jo is auch mein liebling ^^


mfg, exe


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich nen mal nen Film den vllt nicht viele kennen als Anregung

Es ist ein französischer Action Film (an alle die jetzet sagen oje, französisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gehöre auch zu denen die gar keinen Zugang zu französischen Filmen finden aber der hier ist wirklich wirklich gut!)

*Dobermann *von 1997

http://www.kino.de/kinofilm/dobermann/42155.html


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

fight club
v for vendetta
equilibrium
the dark knight
vertrauter feind
seven
zwielicht. (und nein, nicht diese schwulen vampire, sondern der thriller mit edward norton)



Shinar schrieb:


> 2.) Leider weiss ich von dem nur noch wenig. Am Ende geht es jedoch um eine Verschwörung. Als man dachte, man habe den Fall schon aufgeklärt, feiert man in einem abgelegenen Haus eine Party mit FBI-Sicherheitsleuten. Dann fällt jedoch auf eimal der Strom aus und gegnerische Personen nähern sich dem Haus.


der satz erinnert mich stark an einen film, in dem harrison ford mitgespielt hat.. mh
könnte es die stunde der patrioten sein?


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

The Dark Knight war eig echt Hammer nice : D


----------



## Shinar (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der satz erinnert mich stark an einen film, in dem harrison ford mitgespielt hat.. mh
> könnte es die stunde der patrioten sein?



SUPER!! Danke, das ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2009)

_Weiss zwar nicht wozu er gehört aber..

Der Knochenjäger

Angelina Jolie , Danzel Washington <3_


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2009)

Also Actionfilme definitiv die Lethal Weapon Reihe, die Stirb Langsam Reihe, sind echte Klassiker, wobei jeweils die letzten Teile die schlechtesten waren. ^^

Auch gut finde ich diverse Kampffilme von Jackie Chan, die heutzutage unfreiwillig komisch wirken, aber sind halt einfach super Action Szenen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (3. Oktober 2009)

Für mich immernoch der beste Film aller Zeiten:
Terminator 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (3. Oktober 2009)

Da sich hier einige auskennen hätte ich noch zwei gute Filme, deren Namen ich nicht weiss. Vielleicht kann mir ja wieder jemand weiterhelfen.

1.) In diesem Film geht es um einen Mordanschlag des Präsidenten in einem Hotel. Zentral war auch noch, dass der Agent (der Gute) mit einem Schuhputzer zusammengearbeitet hat. Als die Bösen Verdacht schöpfen, sagt der Agent, er sei taubstumm.

2.) Hier wird ein Gefangenentransport während der Fahrt angegriffen. Die Überlebenden fliehen in ein nahegelegenes Industriegebäude und versuchen dort, die Angriffe abzuwehren.

Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet, wie die Filme heissen.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Da sich hier einige auskennen hätte ich noch zwei gute Filme, deren Namen ich nicht weiss. Vielleicht kann mir ja wieder jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> 1.) In diesem Film geht es um einen Mordanschlag des Präsidenten in einem Hotel. Zentral war auch noch, dass der Agent (der Gute) mit einem Schuhputzer zusammengearbeitet hat. Als die Bösen Verdacht schöpfen, sagt der Agent, er sei taubstumm.



Den kenne ich definitiv.
Aber der Name will mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen. Die Tochter eines Mannes wird da entführt, damit er den Präsidenten umbringt.




Shinar schrieb:


> 2.) Hier wird ein Gefangenentransport während der Fahrt angegriffen. Die Überlebenden fliehen in ein nahegelegenes Industriegebäude und versuchen dort, die Angriffe abzuwehren.



Klingt interessant, aber auch da fehlt mir ein Name.... das Szenario trifft aber auch auf einige Filme zu...


----------



## Shinar (4. Oktober 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Den kenne ich definitiv.
> Aber der Name will mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen. Die Tochter eines Mannes wird da entführt, damit er den Präsidenten umbringt.



Genau darum geht es. Weiss jemand anders den Namen, der Film ist echt gut. Leider weiss ich auch den Namen des Schauspielers nicht, weisst du ihn, dann wäre es einfach herauszufinden.


----------



## dalai (4. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> 2.) Hier wird ein Gefangenentransport während der Fahrt angegriffen. Die Überlebenden fliehen in ein nahegelegenes Industriegebäude und versuchen dort, die Angriffe abzuwehren.
> 
> Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet, wie die Filme heissen.



Kommt mir bekannt, vor es gibt glaube ich einen etwas älteren Film und ein neueres (wahrscheinlich aus 2008) Remake von diesem Film, aber k.a. wie der heisst.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fight club
> v for vendetta
> equilibrium
> the dark knight



und die gesamte Die Hard reihe einfach epic!!!

edit: das original Pelham 123!


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> 1.) In diesem Film geht es um einen Mordanschlag des Präsidenten in einem Hotel. Zentral war auch noch, dass der Agent (der Gute) mit einem Schuhputzer zusammengearbeitet hat. Als die Bösen Verdacht schöpfen, sagt der Agent, er sei taubstumm.



Mit den Infos aus dem anderen Posting (Tochter eines Mannes wird entführt, um den Vater zu zwingen, eine Politikerin umzubringen) könnte es sich um John Badhams "Nick of Time" ("Gegen die Zeit") mit Johnny Depp handeln. Der Streifen spielt quasi in "Echtzeit" (wem das nichts sagt: "24"-mäßig).

Trailer inklusive Schuhputzer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ylx6aTM2hU 



> 2.) Hier wird ein Gefangenentransport während der Fahrt angegriffen. Die Überlebenden fliehen in ein nahegelegenes Industriegebäude und versuchen dort, die Angriffe abzuwehren.



Hört sich nach dem französischen "Das tödliche Wespennest" an - in meinen Augen eher ein mißglücktes Plagiat von Carpenters "Assault on Precinct 13", bei dem die Gemeinsamkeiten so offensichtlich sind, daß er fast schon wieder Spaß macht.

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VxjxSd6w8w



Shinar schrieb:


> 1.) Der Film handelt um einen Koffer, in dem eine Bombe ist,. Die Temperatur darf nicht über X Grad steigen darf, sonst explodiert die Bombe. Der Film beginnt in einer Bar und die Person, die den Koffer hat, weiss nicht, was wirklich in dem Koffer ist. Danach muss sie mit einer anderen Person mit einem Lastwagen fliehen. Zu letzt detoniert die Bombe in einem Tunnel (wo man sie absichtlich hinbrachte).



Dürfte der recht durchschnittliche "Chill Factor" sein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGtawI6OREg

Wer ein ähnliches Thema in "richtig gut" abgefeiert sehen möchte, der sollte sich Clouzots "Lohn der Angst" ansehen, in dem eine Gruppe Abenteuerer sich aufmacht, Nitroglyzerin in Lastwagen zu einer brennenden Ölquelle zu transportieren.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2009)

100 Punkte für BimmBamm ^^


----------



## Shinar (4. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mit den Infos aus dem anderen Posting (Tochter eines Mannes wird entführt, um den Vater zu zwingen, eine Politikerin umzubringen) könnte es sich um John Badhams "Nick of Time" ("Gegen die Zeit") mit Johnny Depp handeln. Der Streifen spielt quasi in "Echtzeit" (wem das nichts sagt: "24"-mäßig).
> 
> Trailer inklusive Schuhputzer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ylx6aTM2hU
> 
> ...



Super! Danke dir vielmals , du scheinst dich ja echt auszukennen^^. Alle drei Filmen sind genau die, die ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm ist unser Filmgott!


----------



## BimmBamm (5. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wer ein ähnliches Thema in "richtig gut" abgefeiert sehen möchte, der sollte sich Clouzots "Lohn der Angst" ansehen, in dem eine Gruppe Abenteuerer sich aufmacht, Nitroglyzerin in Lastwagen zu einer brennenden Ölquelle zu transportieren.



Eigenquote stinkt zwar, aber "inspiriert" von meinem eigenen Tip habe ich mir endlich mal Friedkins Remake (oder vielmehr Neuverfilmung des Romans) von "Lohn der Angst" gegeben. Clouzot hat mit Sicherheit die Nase vorn, was Charakter- und Plotentwicklung angeht; auch setzt er die Suspense-Höhepunkte anders ein. Friedkin aber muß sich gedacht haben: "So eine Reise wie der Coppola in den völligen Größenwahnsinn mit Dschungel, Stürmen und Budgetüberziehung, die mach ich auch mal!" 
Und so wurde "Sorcerer" denn auch eine Art Schwanengesang auf das "New Hollywood": Exzessives, kompromißloses Filmemachen ohne Rücksicht auf Kosten oder Verluste. Drei Monate wurde an der exzellenten "Hängebrücken-Sequenz" gedreht, bis Regisseur Friedkin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden war; alleine 2 Millionen $ wurden für diese paar Minuten Film 'rausgehauen (ein Ausschnitt ist unter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6YK9x7uLZg zu bestaunen). Das Ergebnis hat sich gelohnt: Der ungewöhnliche "Thriller" vermittelt, sobald es los geht, eine so eindringliche Atmosphäre, daß man das Gefühl hat, man müsse nach dem Sehen erst einmal den Dreck und den Matsch abduschen. Wer die Gelegenheit hat, sollte sich das Ding unbedingt ansehen - aber Vorsicht: Man sollte Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit mitbringen.

Es ist eigentlich schon ein Treppenwitz der Filmgeschichte, daß "Sorcerer" ausgerechnet gegen "Star Wars" anlief und gnadenlos unterging. Das klassische Erzählkino mit Ecken, Kanten und unaufdringlichen Action-Sequenzen, das den Zuschauer noch zu fordern wußte, mußte dem "Blockbuster"-Kino von heute weichen. Alle bisherigen deutschen Austrahlungen sind um eine halbe Stunde geschnitten; die einzig weltweit erhältliche DVD mit dem vollständigen Film (US-RC1) weist das falsche Bildformat auf. Hoffentlich erbarmt sich Universal und bringt demnächst mal eine SE auf den Markt.

Ein paar weitere Eindrücke des Streifens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ_KXK3eNdI&NR=1


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

ConAir fand ich super... auch die ersten Stirb langsam-Teile waren spitze. Terminator, Das fünfte Element sind auch nicht zu verachten.

Gibt schon etliche die ich gerne gesehen hab, aber stimmt, aktuell siehts eher dünn aus.


----------



## Winipek (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich mag "From Dusk till down", weil der Filmverlauf mich damal echt verblüfft hatte. Und welchen ich auch gut fand ist "Blade"- nicht die Triologie, aber den 1. Teil fand ich schon gut
^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Lieblings-Actionfilm, erst letzte Woche das erste Mal gesehn: Wasabi

Also gesehn hab ich ihn natürlich nicht auf Französisch ^^
Normalerweise bin ich kein grosser Jean Renauld Fan, aber in dem Film ist er echt absolut top!

Mein Kommentar zum Youtube-Video: SO macht einkaufen erst richtig Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (6. Oktober 2009)

Actionfilme:

Stirb langsam 1-3
Terminator 1+2
James Bond Reihe, insbesondere Goldfinger, Goldeneye, Der Morgen stirbt nie, Casino Royale und Quantum Trost

Actionkomödien:

Lethal Weapon 1-4
Rush Hour 1+2
Crank

Actiondramen/ -thriller:

The Dark Knight
Heat
Se7en
The Departed
Fight Club
Face/ Off


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Ah Fight Club hat mich grad noch auf nen guten Film gebracht: American History X
Find den Film genial, aber das Ende ist echt deprimierend. Naja...gehört so eigentlich auch zum Film dazu.


----------



## Alion (6. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob man es Actionfilm nennen kann aber V wie Vendeta


Ganz klares ja.
Ich gehe sehr oft ins Kino. Aber V for Vendetta war einer der wenigen Filme bei dem ich aus den Kino gekommen bin und gesagt habe: "Wow das war mal ein geiler Film"
Ansonsten finde ich The Island recht interessant oder Minority Report.

Ich sehe zwar gerne Actionfilme bei denen es viel rummst und knallt wie z.b. Transformers, aber wirklich aus dem Sessel reissen sie mich nicht.


Edit:


Shinar schrieb:


> Irgendwie laufen heutzutage kauf mehr gute Filme im TV (das meine ich ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, das stimmt schon. Ich bin in letzter Zeit aus mehrfach entäuscht aus dem Kino gekommen. Aber hin und wieder sind ein paar richtig gute Filme dabei.


----------



## Camô (6. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah Fight Club hat mich grad noch auf nen guten Film gebracht: American History X
> Find den Film genial, aber das Ende ist echt deprimierend. Naja...gehört so eigentlich auch zum Film dazu.


Bei Edward Norton fällt mir neben Fight Club natürlich auch sofort American History X ein. Das ist aber defintiv KEINE Art von Actionfilm oder Thriller, sondern ein Milieu-Drama.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok, Actionfilm ists wirklich nicht, aber den Ausdruck "Milieu-Drama" hab ich grad das erste Mal gehört (wobei das natürlich durchaus sein kann, dass man dem so sagt).


----------



## Shinar (23. Oktober 2009)

So ich bräuchte nochmals euren Rat, besonders den von BimBam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich suche den Namen des Filmes, in dem man auf einer Insel gefangen ist und nicht fliehen kann. Dann versucht einmal jemand zu fliehen, bevor er dies tut, plant er dies jedoch sehr genau. Auch in Simpsons wird in einer Folge einmal eine Andeutung gemacht.

Wenn ihr den Namen des Filmes wisst oder auch einen Schauspieler, der in dem Film mitspielt, antwortet bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Danke schon mal im vorraus.

PS: Ich meine nicht den Film "die Insel" und auch nicht "No Escape". In den Film geht es mehr darum, absichtlich Menschen von der Aussenwelt zu trennen. Jeder muss täglich seinen Fingerabdruck in seinem Zimmer abgeben etc.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Insel?

naja eigendlich muss das ja jetzt ins FIlmforum und da gibts dann auch einen Suche FIlm thread also ich reports mal alles in allem :>


----------



## Shinar (23. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> Die Insel?
> 
> naja eigendlich muss das ja jetzt ins FIlmforum und da gibts dann auch einen Suche FIlm thread also ich reports mal alles in allem :>



Hallo. Ich wollte gerade schreiben, ich meine nicht den Film "die Insel", obwohl er ihm wohl ähnlich ist und für mich ein sehr guter Film ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nebenbei: Ich empfehle allen Zombieliebhabern den Film "Invation". Der ist tätsächlich gut gemacht (auch nicht sinnlos brutal, sondern man bemerkt wirklich die Invasion).


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich wollte gerade schreiben, ich meine nicht den Film "die Insel", obwohl er ihm wohl ähnlich ist und für mich ein sehr guter Film ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAHAHA ^^ tja sry da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir brauchts eig ein ganzes stück das ich sage " Das war ein richtig geiler film ".

The Grudge/Der Fluch 3 z.b. war für mich ein totaler reinfall

aber dann hab ich letzens und heute noch

"Der Fluch der zwei Schwestern" (Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV3xYMp3L8Q )
und
"The Orphan - Das Waisenkind"  (Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqCgCQC1B8c )
gesehen
und bin richtig begeistert. Das sind beides (psycho)horror-thriller. Sie haben beide das geschafft was ich selten hab, spannung bis zum ende und eine fesselnde Story.

Super Filme, kann euch auch gerne sagen wo ich sie gesehen hab im Inet, einfach anschreiben bei interesse, gibt dort auch noch viele andre filme


----------



## Camô (24. Oktober 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> So ich bräuchte nochmals euren Rat, besonders den von BimBam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube jeder weiß, welchen Film du meinst, aber keiner kennt den Titel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gibt es doch auch diese komischen weißen Gummibälle, die dich bei einer Flucht verfolgen und so. Hab erstmal an Papillon gedacht, aber der ists nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2009)

From Hell und Sleepy Hollow find ich recht gut. Sowas ändert sich aber auch von Zeit zu Zeit....


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2009)

Ist das der wo sie von so einem Computer überwacht werden und seine Frau, die schwanger ist, auch in diesem Gefängnis ist?

Ach ja, wenn sie bestraft werden komm sie in so ein Ding wo sich dreht und so zu sagen die Schwerelosigkeit spürt und der Gefängnisleiter ist ein künstlicher Mensch.


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich verschiebe den Thread ins neue Musik und Filmforum.

/wink maladin


----------



## Perfectenemy (24. Oktober 2009)

Oha da bin ich ja in meinem Element. Bimmbamm war nur schneller. Chill Faktor und den Film mit Johnny Depp hätte ich auch gewusst aber den dritten nicht. Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz klar an erster Stelle steht bei mir The boondock saints (Der blutige Pfad Gottes). Als zweiter Film Shoot em up (action nonstop und wirklich lustig). Dann folgt alles von George A. Romero und Quentin Tarantino (ich vergöttere die beiden)  Dann natürlich noch Terminator 1-4, Die hard 1-4 ,Die Mumie 1-3,Rambo 1-4,Indiana Jones 1-4,Con Air,Face off, The rock. Diverse Filme von Jackie Chan und Jason Statham (Crank 1-2, Transporter 1-3 usw.) Transformers fand ich als Verfilmung auch sehr gelungen auch wenn Bumblebee die falsche Marke hatte.

Beim Lieblingsthriller wirds schon schwieriger da ich mich fast nie überraschen lassen und mir die Enden schon denken kann. 

Die Stunde des Patrioten und the brave one (die Fremde in dir) zählen wohl ganz klar zu meinen Favoriten.  

Science Fiction: Star Wars 4-6 und ja ich habe die sogar noch teilweise im Kino gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Star Trek (alle Teile bis auf den wirklich wirklich wirklich schlechten Nemesis), District 9 (endlich mal wieder ein richtig geiler Film über und mit Aliens), Alien 1-4 ( Teil 2 ist immernoch mein Lieblingsteil) Star Wars 1-3 (bis auf Jar Jar Binks und seine Gungans) Ernsthaft ich hasse diese Rasse wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Independence Day,Armageddon,2001 Odyssey im Weltraum und viele mehr. Wenn ich jetzt alle aufzähle würde das Board zusammenbrechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horror und Splatter: Natürlich Braindead an erster Stelle gefolgt von der Poltergeist und Critters (ja die Filme sind als Horror deklariert worden) Reihe, Evil Dead 1-3 (Tanz der Teufel Reihe), Die Nacht der reitenden Leichen ( alle Teile ) besonders das Geisterschiff der reitenden Leichen ist richtig fies. Halloween und Nightmare on elmstreet (nicht alle Teile denn manche waren echt schlecht besonders die Remakes), Gremlins 1 und 2 (Mogwai do i have to say more?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Nebel (hammerhartes Ende nerdpedia info: Stephen King war sauer auf das Ende der Filmfassung weil ihm das nicht eingefallen war).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komödien: Spaceballs,Life of Brian (alles von Monthy Python denn die hatten es einfach drauf),Die nackte Kanone 1-3, Keine halben Sachen 1 und 2 (die Szene in Teil 2 wo die beiden im Hotel sind ist einfach nur göttlich),Filme mit Jim Carrey (ich beide und sie,die Maske usw.) Louis de Funes darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen (alle Filme ausnahmslos).

Romantische und traurige Filme: Ja ich weiss aber was tut man nicht alles für das weibliche Geschlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Titanic (nicht wirklich mir war eher zum lachen zu mute aber im Kino haben soviele geflennt). Okay Spass beiseite sehr gut fand ich the green mile (einfach geniales Drehbuch und Schauspieler),Philadelphia und das Lächeln der Sterne (guckt nicht so ich mag Claire Danes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sonst fand ich noch Unsichtbar zwischen den Welten und Passengers sehr schön gemacht.

Animations- und Zeichentrickfilme: Alles von Pixar (gerade erst Up (Oben) gesehen und Pixar weiss einfach wie man unterhaltsame Filme macht), the last unicorn, Final Fantasy Advent Children (die Animationen sind so realistisch das es einem die Sprache verschlägt).

Das war jetzt nur ein kleiner Teil von den Filmen die ich mag aber wie gesagt alle Filme aufzuschreiben würde das Board sprengen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (24. Oktober 2009)

neben den schon genannten, ganz klar noch
Ronin.

k


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> [...]
> The Departed
> [...]


Oh ja! Das war damals im Kino echt eine wahnsinns Überraschung. Habe mir dann kurz darauf das Original ("Infernal Affairs" von 2002) geholt - auch auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Was ansonsten auf keinen Fall fehlen darf sind Filme wie "Memento", "The Machinist" oder auch "12 Monkeys". Alles sehr gute Thriller imho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

